# GPU-Z and GT220



## desterman (Oct 13, 2009)

Incorrect detection. Palit GeForce GT220 Sonic Edition 512Mb


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2009)

W1zzard should be releasing a new version soon.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

yep soon, just working some final touches with the memory type detection


----------

